#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  JUIT Solan 2012 Admission, CutOffs, branches, fee - structure, placement discussion

## jaypee.payal

Hey Budding FaaDoOOOO's

 I am a Senior of Jaypee Institute of Information Technology, Solan. I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out for *Jaypee Institute of Information Technology 2012 admissions.*

 Let me start with a brief summary of the college.

*Established year* : 2002

*Campus in acres* : 25 Acres

*Mode of Admission*: AIEEE & State Entrance Exam for UG courses, GATE for MTech

*Ranking* : The College is Ranked amongst Top 30 Private Engineering Colleges in India
.
*Branches*

Bachelor Of Technology in Computer Science & EngineeringBachelor Of Technology in Information TechnologyBachelor Of Technology in Electronics & Communications EngineeringBachelor Of Technology in Civil EngineeringBachelor Of Technology in Bio informatics EngineeringBachelor Of Technology in Biotechnology Engineering

*Fee structure for various courses:*
Tution Fee
Rs 40,000 per semester

Development Fee
Rs 50,000 per annum

Caution Fee
Rs 10,000 one time, refundable

Hostel fee
Rs. 32,500 per Semester





*Jaypee Solan 2012 Placement*

*Maximum Salary : 4.7 Lac per Annum*
*Average Salary : 2.4 Lac per Annum
*

*Campus*:The university is located 3 kilometers off National Highway 22 (20 km away from Shimla) (from Waknaghat) which runs from Kalka to Shimla (India).
 The university campus is spread over 25 acres (100,000 m2) of the green picaresque slopes of Watchmaking. The town of Kasauli can be seen from the university on one side, far on the hill.Though the university campus is situated off the National Highway and can be reached by available at University Gate and Waknaghat. The nearest railway station is Kaithleeghat, 4 kilometers from Waknaghat and the nearest airport Shimla. Regular bus service is available to Chandigarh, Delhi and most major stations of Himachal Pradesh and Punjab at Shimla and Solan bus stations.

*Central library*:LRC can accommodate  unto 500 students at a time
 The Learning Resource Centre JUIT has a very active learning ambience . It is a Four floor library about 2500 sq feet of carpet area and is capable of accommodating 500 students at a time to carry out any kind academic activity and research such as reading books and journals, computer programming , software development etc. Its fully linked with JUIT internet and intranet
 Wide Collections of Latest Books and Journals

The center has wide collection of latest books and journals (international and national) in ICT related areas. It has subscription to various national and international journals in prints besides a larger number of e-journals through INDEST Consortia of Indian Institute of Technology, Delhi for Subscription of Digital library of International Journals of IEEE/IEE, Springer, ACM, ASCE, Emrald Management Xtra available to the students all over the campus. LRC is an active member of Developing Library Network (DELNET) for resource sharing and inter library loans of national and international database for its member libraries and IndiaSTAT Databases for statistical information. The LRC remains open to students for 15 hrs daily , in addition to holidays and Sundays. LRC has the latest books, journals and CD-ROMS on bio informatics, biotechnology, computer science, information and communication technology, electronics and communication engineering, management, humanities and social sciences.

*Hostel*:
Sarojini Bhavan (Girls Hostel H-1 & H2)
382

Rajendra Prasad Bhavan(Boys Hostel H-3)
262

Maulana Azad Bhavan(Boys Hostel H-4)
266

G.B.Pant Bhavan(Boys Hostel H-5)
266

Ranbir Bhawan (Girls Hostel H-6)
83





*
Address*
 Jaypee University of Information Technology Waknaghat, P.O. Waknaghat, Teh Kandaghat, Distt. Solan PIN-173 234 (H.P.), India

Now its time for your queries!!!





  Similar Threads: Sona College of Technology 2012 Admissions, CutOffs, Branches, Fee Discussion JSS Noida 2012 Admissions, Cutoffs, Placements, Branches, Fee - Discussion MS Ramaiah institute of Technology 2012 Admissions, CutOffs, Branches Discussion AIMT Gr. Noida 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placement, Branches Discussion BESU Shibpur 2011 Admission | Cutoffs, Rank, Placement, Fees & Procedures Discussion

----------


## preeti901

i hv very low gate score in ece i.e 80..can i get admission in mtech ece in juit?
plz reply...

----------


## budding_engineer

Dear Payal,

There have been remarks that Jaypee Institutes of Technology at NOIDA-Solan-Guna have been de-recognized by UGC/ AICTE.

Is there any authentic confirmation / clarification on that please?

And Payal, what was the cut off score / All India Rank last year for ECE / CSE streams in Solan? If possible for NOIDA too??

Kind regards!

----------


## jaypee.payal

> i hv very low gate score in ece i.e 80..can i get admission in mtech ece in juit?
> plz reply...


Hey there is a very less chance of getting admissions at this point of time, any ways all the best

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




> Dear Payal,
> 
> There have been remarks that Jaypee Institutes of Technology at NOIDA-Solan-Guna have been de-recognized by UGC/ AICTE.
> 
> Is there any authentic confirmation / clarification on that please?
> 
> And Payal, what was the cut off score / All India Rank last year for ECE / CSE streams in Solan? If possible for NOIDA too??
> 
> Kind regards!


The University is approved by Approved by UGC under Section 2f of UGC Act

What is your category?

----------


## rj_dhingra

i hav scored 95 marks in aieee 2012,do i hav chances 2 get admission in JAYPEE SOLAN or JAYPEE NOIDA????nd wat were d closin ranks last year????
plzz reply soon...

----------


## budding_engineer

> Hey there is a very less chance of getting admissions at this point of time, any ways all the best
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> The University is approved by Approved by UGC under Section 2f of UGC Act
> 
> *What is your category?*


 General Category...Payal! Thanks

----------


## jaypee.payal

> General Category...Payal! Thanks


Cut Off for jaypee noida is : *CSE* : 12,000-13,000 *IT* : 22,000 *ECE* : 40,000.

----------


## budding_engineer

> Cut Off for jaypee noida is : *CSE* : 12,000-13,000 *IT* : 22,000 *ECE* : 40,000.


Dear Payal...thanks a lot.

Can you please confirm about Recognization status of Jaypee NOIDA? Does the outcome depend on court verdict now? Isn't it risky to take admission and then get to know Jaypee degrees are not recognized any more?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## rj_dhingra

i hav scored 95 marks in aieee 2012,do i hav chances 2 get admission in JAYPEE SOLAN or JAYPEE NOIDA????nd wat were d closin ranks last year????
plzz reply soon...


Read more: JUIT Solan 2012 Admission, CutOffs, branches, fee - structure, placement discussion - | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz2jQhwIVJ3

----------


## vinamre

> Dear Payal,
> 
> There have been remarks that Jaypee Institutes of Technology at NOIDA-Solan-Guna have been de-recognized by UGC/ AICTE.
> 
> Is there any authentic confirmation / clarification on that please?
> 
> And Payal, what was the cut off score / All India Rank last year for ECE / CSE streams in Solan? If possible for NOIDA too??
> 
> Kind regards!


None of the three colleges has been derecognized....They have only been given a warning like other institutes ....

Its clearly written on the sites of respective inst ...JIIT is still a deemed university...and others are still recognized...

Also jaypee is a brand now...even if it was not recognized...it wouldnt had affected its placements...because of huge political backup and JAYPEE group is behind them...as simple as that

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------




> Hey Budding FaaDoOOOO's
> 
>  I am a Senior of Jaypee Institute of Information Technology, Solan. I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out for *Jaypee Institute of Information Technology 2012 admissions.*
> 
>  Let me start with a brief summary of the college.
> 
> *Established year* : 2002
> 
> *Campus in acres* : 25 Acres
> ...




PLACEMENT INFO AT JAYPEE (JUST FOR THE SAKE OF HELP FOR FRESHERS)

This year's placement were very good at jaypee...Brands like google amazon ,microsoft, CSC,Oracle, Dreamworks, IBM,Cadence and many other fortune 500 companies recruited from jaypee in hefty amounts giving highest placement of 14 lacks and aboveAlong with them Regular recruiters were also there including IT giants like infosys , accenture, mindtree, syscom,wipro,aircom, cognizant, capital IQ, cmc(TATA) and many more providing salaries in the range of 3.25-5.5 lpaThere were huge number of core companies participation inlcuding erricson , landys Gyr , continental snapdeal,kmc,RNCOSsamsung and many other multinaltionals providing average package of 4-5 lacks per anum plus perks giving R n D profileAt the end of placement season almost 70 % students had 2-3 jobs in handAverage package at jaypee stood at 4-4.5 lpa this year..Still many more companies are yet to come

----------


## HURRICANE

> None of the three colleges has been derecognized....They have only been given a warning like other institutes ....
> 
> Its clearly written on the sites of respective inst ...JIIT is still a deemed university...and others are still recognized...
> 
> Also jaypee is a brand now...even if it was not recognized...it wouldnt had affected its placements...because of huge political backup and JAYPEE group is behind them...as simple as that
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------
> 
> 
> ...


But Sir, here it s written that avg. package for juit solan campus is 2.5 lakhs and highest is 4.5 lakhs. That's why I was asking for the same in my thread 'choosing a right college"...Can you please make it clear !!!

And what was the closing rank for juit solan campus last year...I'm expecting a rank between 30k-40k... :(think):

----------


## vinamre

> But Sir, here it s written that avg. package for juit solan campus is 2.5 lakhs and highest is 4.5 lakhs. That's why I was asking for the same in my thread 'choosing a right college"...Can you please make it clear !!!
> 
> And what was the closing rank for juit solan campus last year...I'm expecting a rank between 30k-40k...


I am in 4th year JIIT and i have few frns in JUIT and a friend in JUET.And all the placement information, companies, packages are informed to each and every student of all the three campus via personalized mail accounts specially created for recruitment purpose.So all the information i have provided above have been gathered by these mails only and is true in all aspects..I myself sat in all eligible placements...

also i didnt mention a couple of companies in above posts including biggies like SAP labs(7 lacks per anum), ENY(3.5 lacks per anum),HCL(3.25lpa), WIPRO VLSI(R and D)-4lpa,Grail Research(4lpa),INR research and many others....

Feel free to ansk any questions... :):   :):

----------


## HURRICANE

> I am in 4th year JIIT and i have few frns in JUIT and a friend in JUET.And all the placement information, companies, packages are informed to each and every student of all the three campus via personalized mail accounts specially created for recruitment purpose.So all the information i have provided above have been gathered by these mails only and is true in all aspects..I myself sat in all eligible placements...
> 
> also i didnt mention a couple of companies in above posts including biggies like SAP labs(7 lacks per anum), ENY(3.5 lacks per anum),HCL(3.25lpa), WIPRO VLSI(R and D)-4lpa,Grail Research(4lpa),INR research and many others....
> 
> Feel free to ansk any questions...


[MENTION=101652]vinamre[/MENTION]: Sir, one more question !!! What is the highest package offered to juit solan campus (CSE)...and what was the last year cutoffs for juit solan...

----------


## vinamre

> Hey Budding FaaDoOOOO's
> 
>  I am a Senior of Jaypee Institute of Information Technology, Solan. I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out for *Jaypee Institute of Information Technology 2012 admissions.*
> 
>  Let me start with a brief summary of the college.
> 
> *Established year* : 2002
> 
> *Campus in acres* : 25 Acres
> ...


Admin,

Placement Statistics regarding average and highest package is wrong..

Lowest package is 2.75

average is around 3-3.25

highest is 7 lpa (till now..more companies are gonna come)

Please correct

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------




> @vinamre : Sir, one more question !!! What is the highest package offered to juit solan campus (CSE)...and what was the last year cutoffs for juit solan...


highest in CSE is 7 lpa given by SAP labs(more companies are gonna come this year..so highest may increase)...

and cutoff of JUIT ..i dont have the exact figures ...should be around 50-60 k....please search for correct figures.. :):   :):

----------


## HURRICANE

[MENTION=101652]vinamre[/MENTION]: thanks sir  :):   that is a little relief... !!!

----------


## Mazhar Siddiqui

i hv checked last yrs cutoff fr jaypee sec-62 noida fr I.T. ,it was 69238 ...SO PLZ ANY1 HERE WHO CN TELL ME D CUTOFF FR I.T. STREAM IN JAYPEE SOLAN? I THNK IT MUST B QUITE MORE DAN JAYPEE NOIDA???????

----------


## nikita.nitsr

[MENTION=106077]Mazhar Siddiqui[/MENTION] the cutoff rank would be close to 22,000 as per last years data 

but lets wait for the actual results to come in...

----------


## aakanksha_1993

any chance of getting in solan with 132 marks in aieee 2012?

----------


## aman pareek

payal i got 1 lakh 78 thousand rank in aieee 2012.....is there any chance of grtting admission in jaypee solan..??plzzzzz do reply as asap...plz..!

----------


## jaypee.payal

> any chance of getting in solan with 132 marks in aieee 2012?


[MENTION=31353]aakansha[/MENTION]_1993 there is a very rare chance because the last years cutoff was close to 22,000 so i believe that u should try for some other college

----------


## tanujS22

My gen rank is 98588 can I get admission in JP Guna or Solan or 5 year dual degree course in JP noida?

----------


## jaypee.payal

> My gen rank is 98588 can I get admission in JP Guna or Solan or 5 year dual degree course in JP noida?


here is a very rare chance because the last years cutoff for these colleges were close to  22,000 so i believe that u should try for some other college.

----------


## shubhamsaxena04

what is the last year cutoff in juit??

----------


## jaypee.payal

> what is the last year cutoff in juit??


last years cutoff was close to 22,000

----------


## taranchd

Hello Payal , please guide and name few companies which came on campus for recruitment in electronics , and what was the best package offered in electronics. Also please suggest how is the Life at campus ( Hostel / Exposure )

Thanx

----------


## mrdgupta81

i am expecting a score near about 70 out of 360 in jee mains . can i get admission in any of the three colleges of jaypee university?

----------


## NEO941

hey payal,
                  thanks for the info here.could you enlighten me a bit more about the placements for the b.tech biotech and m.tech biotech 2013?? and a bit more about the sports facilities there. hope for a swift reply !  :):

----------


## vibhor3

Sir,
 i have got 103 marks in jee mains 2013 and 81%  marks in cbse boards . do i have any chances at any branches of jaypee pls reply soon.
Thanking you sir.

----------


## ashi95

please if u hv any idea abt it reply asap . i hv my counselng nxt week.I have got 4363 rank in jaypee combined merit list of waknaghat and guna. What all i can think of getting there? please help . i m fom a general category#2014

----------


## amos.0119

refer the link below,.
http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...pus-facilities

----------

